# Greene and Greene Style printer Cabinet on the way...



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

This will be a printer cabinet with doors built as a companion piece to a desk I built in October

Dale


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I love green and green. I will be watching.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

As you can see, I glued up some side panels and fitted them inside the legs. If you look at the bottom skirt, this is a mock up of how it will look. The bottom skirt, or more appropriately termed base boards will go on all four sides. The little piece you see to the left side will be shaped to look like a leather strap. I learned this from Daryl Peart.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

The leather strap piece you mentioned. I have seen that in a green and green book I have.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

An update:


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

More progress


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful work. Looking great


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

MasterSplinter said:


> Beautiful work. Looking great


Thank you buddy!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

That's looking fantastic. How are the side panels held in place?


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Masterjer said:


> That's looking fantastic. How are the side panels held in place?



Frame and panel-3/8s everything else is mortise and tenon.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Two weeks maybe?


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I love how its coming along. But the poor lonely piece on the bottom. Lol the one ment to look like a leather strap. He needs friends.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Soon!


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Coming along very nicely.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Actually, I should have called it a cabinet that will hold printers!


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

wisardd1 said:


> Actually, I should have called it a cabinet that will hold printers!


Funny...for a second, when I saw the title I wondered if it was in the right forum...had to come look!

Nice cabinet, I'm looking forward to seeing the strap/buckle thing. I could google it, but it'll be fun to see the real thing when you do it.

Thanks for sharing, looking forward to more.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Base boards are fitted. Straps are next


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

here is the base. Straps are next


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful. What type of plugs will you use?


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ebony


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Very Nice!! I need more shop time!!


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Coving the straps


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Travico said:


> Very Nice!! I need more shop time!!


Thank you Trav


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Masterjer said:


> That's looking fantastic. How are the side panels held in place?





wisardd1 said:


> Frame and panel-3/8s everything else is mortise and tenon.


Cabinet looks great so far...well done. Did you float the panel in the opening. From looking at a previous picture, I didn't see any machining of the legs/rails.








 








.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you for the compliment. I appreciate it. Tongue and groove.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

​a little more shaping to go


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Almost, ebony plugs, a little door tweaking, and a fine finish


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks fantastic! I hope you have a killer printer to go with it.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

No, but I have a nice desk to fit with it!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Doing green and green justice. Looking amazing.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

The desk that accompanies this cabinet...


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful desk. Did you make it?


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Of course! And, thank you!


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful work wisard, you've been busy!! I assume that you will be sitting at this desk on the incredible rocker you built?


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Gave the rocker to my daughter for mother's day. Thank you for your nice words.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful pieces man!


----------



## Chataigner (May 30, 2013)

I noticed the square holes for plugs earlier, looks promising. Love the style.

Edit : Oops, I replied before seeing the second page - lovely piece !


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Sweet and fabulous work! I like the design. It is very pleasing. Awesome work. Be proud


----------

